# Gyeon WetCoat - how do you apply it?



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello, I'm just doing a small research on how you guys like to apply your WetCoat. 

I have gotten some mixed opinions by browsing on here, but the following two prevailed:

1. As per instructions, on a wet car you spray the product and rinse immediately.
2. On a dry car, using a very damp MF applicator, you spritz the product onto it and wipe over the panel followed by a dry MF.

The Forensic Detailing Channel even claims better durability by doing the latter. As I use gas station pressure washers It would be much easier to do it like he does too.

So, what is your take on the application of WetCoat by Gyoen?


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Although not wetcoat in this video the principle is the same☺


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use it on a wet car. I spray onto a wash mitt (which I only use for wet coat) and wipe over a panel or two then pressure wash off. Then use a drying towel and job done :thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Couple sprays onto a clean wet panel - take a clean wash mitt and bucket of clean water - no shampoo - then wet the mitt and run it over the panel to spread the product - then hose/pressure off.


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

I see, thank you guys.

So while Gyeon does say no spreading is needed, you seem to have better results with spreading it, don't you? At least that's what I understood by your replies.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

tishobg said:


> I see, thank you guys.
> 
> So while Gyeon does say no spreading is needed, you seem to have better results with spreading it, don't you? At least that's what I understood by your replies.


You ensure that the product is evenly applied to car and only on the part of the car you want it on using that method

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I spray both onto the mit and onto the panel and spread. Don’t overapply. Less is more. Too much can cause streaking. Do a panel at a time and rinse with a strong stream of water.


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

chris.t said:


> Although not wetcoat in this video the principle is the same☺


I see - might just do that and include a final rinse once I've gone over the entire car with the dry towel. Will try the effect with a dry car and a damp MF applicator first as it'll be easier for me and switch over to doing it on a wet car if the results aren't satisfying enough.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

tishobg said:


> I see - might just do that and include a final rinse once I've gone over the entire car with the dry towel. Will try the effect with a dry car and a damp MF applicator first as it'll be easier for me and switch over to doing it on a wet car if the results aren't satisfying enough.


Id be wary of applying it to dry paint as its not how they recommend it to be used. It will be far more concentrated and could lead to streaking. This is why i only use it when i was early in the morning or later afternoon/evening is summer as its not to be used in direct sunlight and if it dries it causes the streaking issue


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Christian6984 said:


> Id be wary of applying it to dry paint as its not how they recommend it to be used. It will be far more concentrated and could lead to streaking. This is why i only use it when i was early in the morning or later afternoon/evening is summer as its not to be used in direct sunlight and if it dries it causes the streaking issue


Never had a problem with streaking using any application method of wet coat. I haven't managed to replicate any of the application issues others have experienced either and it really seems fool proof to me. That's after almost 2L of the stuff as well.

That said I think wiping over with a damp cloth as opposed to a dry one on dry paintwork is the best option, followed by buffing dry with a plush cloth. Gives the best results/protection of any application method imo and saves on product.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

I have always applied to a wet car, by spray bottle 
But as above you do use a lot of product. this could be a great alternative and possibly better coverage
My experience is Wet Coat lasts about a month in the Winter at 2 washes a week.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I apply it with damp microfiber applicator after reqular wash. Rinse and dry.
I use normally 20-30ml for wagon size car.


----------

